# Elite XC Primetime =Solid event



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I know people are whining about this card but you can't blame it on Elite XC since they did nothing wrong besides keeping those damn dancers.

The Smith/Lawler and the Kimbo/Thompson fights were stopped by the NJASC not Gary Shaw or Pro Elite.

The NJASC did a terrible job last night which bums me out as a resident of NJ.

The Carano/Young fight actually mad me a fan of Female MMA something I've never been willing to watch before.

It was a solid card not great but the injuries leading up to the event really hurt it.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

The fights were pretty good but some of the production and NJASC leaves a bad taste.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree that the carano/young fight was good, I'm also a fan of female MMA now. However, I think the stoppage was BS...the girl has a swollen face so they stop it? In the UFC and Pride you have guys with mincemeat for faces still fighting. Kinda rediculous. Overall though I don't really think the event was that good, lots of bad stoppages, bad camera angles, and weird ass mma rap video.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the production quality of this event rivaled that of Yamma for some of the worst I've ever seen....

and wtf were w/ the commercials...HOLY SHIT...they put SpikeTV to shame w/ that filler

the carano fight was awesome...and so was the lawler/smith until it got stopped....the kimbo fight pissed me off cuz of the commentary/reffing/lack of talent


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree I hate the dancers and some of the camera angles but it's not like the event or the Elite XC is sh*t.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah i agree, i thought there were great fights just with bad stoppage's, which is not EliteXC's fault, is it?

I enjoyed the full event, just a little pissed off at the lawler/smith fight.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I really enjoyed the Lawler/Smith fight. Carano/Young was actually fun, but didn't sell me on womens athletics, although I love a certain set of jugs. 

The production seemed confused and a bit amatuer.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick Serra thinks he's Aoki.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> *I know people are whining about this card but you can't blame it on Elite XC since they did nothing wrong* besides keeping those damn dancers.


Still, multiple questionable stoppages gives EliteXC a black eye. Whether they had control of it or not. And on national television to top it off...


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

I liked the fact that they commonly referred to other organizations, UFC, Cage Rage, Pride, and etc. Didn't like the broadcast team, but that might be because Im use to Mir, Rogan, Goldie, and etc. Didn't like that all (or most) of the entrance music seemed to be advertisements (and no rock  ).
Also didn't like the fact that most of the fighters had crap records. Baroni is now 10-10, I think. He might be a pretty boy, but I don't want showmanship, I want to see competition.


----------



## mrodmma (Jun 1, 2008)

Solid event? are you smoking crack? The event started at 9. At 9:51 there was exactly one fight! Then there was the Kimbo debacle. A disgrace to MMA. Take your head out of your ass/


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Defiantly a great card. Although the no contest with Robbie made me a little angry. Good event!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would also like to bring up that this card was also supposed to have Fickett vs Shields which would've been a great ground battle.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree I thought it was a solid event overall. Carano vs. Young was awesome. Makowski whoopin up on Nick Serra on the undercard rocked. Smokin' Joe beating up NYBA. The crappy stoppages kept it from being great, but it didn't suck. People are WAY overreacting.


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

Scott Smith should have been allowed his 5 minutes. Kimbo's fight should not have been stopped like that. Other than that, I enjoyed this event.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

I will agree that the decisions that were made are more a fault of the gaming comission. 

However, the thing that really killed it for me was Thompsons inability to finish Kimbo from the crucifix and the random two or so minutes of kimbos nostrils.

I think that it was a disgrace that this was the premier of MMA on network primetime. I hate that the skeptics saw this. I watched it with two non-mma fans and they were generally bored and disgusted despite showing some interest at the beginning. For most MMA fans and those who are not new to EXC i feel safe in saying that we weren't impressed, but most of us saw more or less what we expected out of EXC. If I was not an avid MMA fan and I saw this even, I;d never watch MMA again.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I know people are whining about this card but you can't blame it on Elite XC since they did nothing wrong besides keeping those damn dancers.
> 
> The Smith/Lawler and the Kimbo/Thompson fights were stopped by the NJASC not Gary Shaw or Pro Elite.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the the Kimbo fight was stopped by the ref...


----------



## HappyHater (Apr 22, 2007)

I still think Womens MMA is more spectacle than sport, but the Womem put on a better show than most of the guys did.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dropkick the ref is paid and assigned to fights by the NJASC.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Dropkick the ref is paid and assigned to fights by the NJASC.


But he has officiated in other states at other promotions and events as well. So it's not like he works exclusively for them.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Nick Serra thinks he's Aoki.


Eh..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HLQk8DAYL64


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

DropKick said:


> But he has officiated in other states at other promotions and events as well. So it's not like he works exclusively for them.


True but the NJASC has to be held responsible for who they allow to ref their fights. And Considering he seemed to ref almost every fight last night I think they might have needed to hire a couple more refs.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> True but the NJASC has to be held responsible for who they allow to ref their fights. And Considering he seemed to ref almost every fight last night I think they might have needed to hire a couple more refs.


I'll give you that, but remember, NJ was the first state to sanction MMA fights. They also came up with the rules that are utilized by all the other states. So really, we might not even have it here if it weren't for them.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I live in New Jersey and I bring that fact up all the time that they basically created modern day MMA. But they did a terrible job tonight.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

There were bad points but it wasn't half as bad as people are making out. Yes it was shoddy production but they're hardly going to be as polished as the likes of the UFC given how long they've been going. While I didn't agree with the stoppages, Kaitlyn could have said she didn't want to continue, she was getting demolished. Smith shouldn't have said twice he couldn't see to a doctor really. Maybe a mistake on his part. And the Kimbo JT fight was just one big joke, proving what any educated fan already knew. Plus JT was in a mess & was never going to come back from then & finish the fight. If he even could have finished he would have way before then.

The usual 'mountain out of molehill' drama queens surfacing after yet another event.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I know people are whining about this card but you can't blame it on Elite XC since they did nothing wrong besides keeping those damn dancers.
> 
> The Smith/Lawler and the Kimbo/Thompson fights were stopped by the NJASC not Gary Shaw or Pro Elite.
> 
> ...


Um the NJASC didn't stop Kimbo/Thompson. 
The Carano fight was actually a good stoppage. Once a fighter cannot see due swelling in the eye the fight has to be stopped by the doctor. They are no longer allowed to cut the eye ala Rocky. The Smith fight had to be stopped, because he said he couldn't see. Everyone who has ever fought or boxed knows if you want to keep going you always say you're alright.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Zender said:


> There were bad points but it wasn't half as bad as people are making out. Yes it was shoddy production but they're hardly going to be as polished as the likes of the UFC given how long they've been going. While I didn't agree with the stoppages, Kaitlyn could have said she didn't want to continue, she was getting demolished. Smith shouldn't have said twice he couldn't see to a doctor really. Maybe a mistake on his part. And the Kimbo JT fight was just one big joke, proving what any educated fan already knew. Plus JT was in a mess & was never going to come back from then & finish the fight. If he even could have finished he would have way before then.
> 
> The usual 'mountain out of molehill' drama queens surfacing after yet another event.


Yes i totally agree, JT was done and on queer street. Yeah big mistake on Smiths part to tell the doctor he couldnt see twice. The show was decent at best. Not Elitexcs fault the NJSAC handled the event poorly!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Eh..
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HLQk8DAYL64


He still thinks he's Aoki.

And he's a d-bag.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought the EXC put an extremely solid card together, and the NJASC screw it up.

I also loved the Gina/Ugly chick fight. I didn't know the ladies were throwing down like that, and Mauro mentioned other ladies that were better than Gina, so I've got to get some info on those gals.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

To be absolutely honest, it wasn't the card that sucked, it was everything else.

The excessive commercials, the fact Mauro and Frank were drowned out by that useless black commentator, the over-drawn ring announcements/hype videos. Like one other poster said, it was almost 10pm by the time there had been one fight, which is inexcusable.

The card was solid, with a few shitty stoppages, and numerous atrocious production decisions. 

LOL @ Bret Rogers saying "I does work."


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> LOL @ Bret Rogers saying "I does work."


:laugh: I forgot all about that! He tried a couple of times & just couldn't get it right. Maybe some English after training classes are in order for Bret.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>ALL I thought Gus Johnson did a fine job. He brought a real professional touch to the Elite XC booth which is usually terrible. I thought he did fine.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Gus is one of the very...very few NFL commentators I can tolerate. I thought he did alright.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

In all I didn't like it - Lawer/Smith fight was the only saving grace, too bad it didn't keep going. The Carano fight wasn't too bad actually, the rest did nothing for me, and seeing Baroni entrance made me sick- I don't need all that WWF crap


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

the fights were pretty solid...but the show is still missing something that the UFC has....i just dont know what it is


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

sjbboy38 said:


> the fights were pretty solid...but the show is still missing something that the UFC has....i just dont know what it is


Not having Kimbo Slice and James Thompson in the main event?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alex Kimbo is one of the biggest draws in MMA ATM it made sense why they put it as the main event. Although it would've been great for the main event to be Lawler vs Smith.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully Lawler will be on the cover of ESPN Magazine next time. I'm very happy with this event. Especially the fact that Kimbo was exposed! :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Something a couple people brought up that I don't get what was wrong with how they did the commercials. I thought it was great since they didn't go to commercial during the breaks in the round like Spike and VS do. I hate that so much more. So if they have to put more ommercials in between the fights so be it.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

My damn pvr only recorded until 11pm for some reason, so it ended after the stoppage of the lawler vs smith fight. I didn't get to see Kimbo's fight. Damn.

Gina is so HOT!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

It wasn't too bad a show. Not great but I was seriously worried that with Shaw running things that it would be a complete clown show. 

There were still a lot of things that made me roll my eyes (the dancers, the grossly overdone entrances) but they tend to do that in boxing and the UFC as well.

The quality of fighters was a joke of course. Phil Baroni ffs! Lets fight like it's 1999!

Lawler vs. Smith was good, better than good actually. Unfortunate for the poke but the stoppage was good. Smith wanted out, he knows damn well that if he says he can't see they will stop it. If he really wanted to keep going then DON'T SAY "I CAN'T SEE." you jackass.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I was working last night so I didn't get to see the all event but thankfully it was slow so I did get to see a lot of the event. The Lawler fight looked like a good slugfest in which both guys landed some good shots, the sound wasn't on so I still didn't get why the fight was stopped over the eye-poke though. I'm really surprised to be saying this but I really enjoyed the female fight- I didn't know how it would be but I came away pretty impressed with the fight I thought the fight was stoppage was BS but again- no sound- I thought someone from the corner might had called the fight off. From the brief shot I saw I didn't think the cut was that bad- lotta swelling but it looked like she could see just fine.

Kimbo-Thompson- oh wow- the ground game displayed by both men was like watching a high school JV wrestling match- so so very sloppy. Thompson could have controlled Kimbo and punished him on the ground but didn't seem to know what to do. The elbows had nothing on them and Thompson didn't know how to position himself for better shots. Both guys gassed heavily and I have to agree with everyone who says the stoppage was BS- Thompson got rocked in the second(Kimbo couldn't finish him) gets a horribly lazy takedown and is able to recover, he's on his feet had just thrown a punch and hadn't dropped and the ref steps in? Let the men finish the fight and there wouldn't be a huge controversy.


I also have to say I liked the little tutorial before the matches- I didn't learn anything but I liked that they are trying to teach the casual fans the different positions on the ground and other things. Sadly that did not help the people sitting at the bar as I was cracking up at the comments during all the fights.


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

*overall crap*

imo the entire event was crap. i think that joey v. and carano have some talent, other than that it was all just a joke. 


a untalented rogers won
undue stoppage for the girls
nasty uncoordinated dancers
phil baroni (nuff said)
intentional fingers in eye (dont know how they call that an accident)
smith had early stoppage (he gets his 5 min. even if he says he cant see after 1 min.)
dumbass shamrock "that hurt him really hard" wtf?
dumbass shamrock and his artificial training partner (he could not find a real person)
terrible camera work
kimbo got exposed by an opponent with "NO SKILLS"
there are numerous more faults with the whole thing as many of you have posted. maybe cbs will drop the whole thing?
lastly, i think that gary shaw is to mma, what art dore(toughman promotor)is to pro boxing. just a minor league hack!

did i mention the nasty uncoordinated dancers?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

trey_trey said:


> imo the entire event was crap. i think that joey v. and carano have some talent, other than that it was all just a joke.
> 
> 
> a untalented rogers won
> ...


That didn't look intentional at all to me.

Why would he do that anyway? Lawler was winning that fight imo.


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, a lot of you are generous souls with very good hearts.

I really didn't like this event from start to finish. Maybe I'm spoiled/conditioned by UFC, but I found the fighters were lacklustre and the refs were overprotective and inconsistent (how did they let Kimbo get hit with [really weak] elbows for 2 minutes without standing it up?).

I didn't really listen too much to the announcers, but I've always found that Ranallo guy sounds like he wants to sell me a car. Come to think of it, the ring announcer wasn't good, either. Don't you need someone with a big, booming voice for that job? Anyway, I wasn't a fan of the on-air team. 

As far as the production goes, it dragged on forever. Too many commercials. They crammed a 1.5 hour show into 3 hours. 

In conclusion, Mr. Original Poster, I disagree with your assertion that this was a solid MMA event.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought the fights were good, but the stoppages were BS. Also, the ref stood up Thompson and Kimbo when Thompson had Kimbo in side control, beatdown position. That was just garbage. You don't stand them up when one fighter is dominating like that, you stand them up if they're in the guard being neutralized...



Ebc_Kyle said:


> I thought the EXC put an extremely solid card together, and the NJASC screw it up.
> 
> I also loved the Gina/Ugly chick fight. I didn't know the ladies were throwing down like that, and Mauro mentioned other ladies that were better than Gina, so I've got to get some info on those gals.


Check out Cris Cyborg, Erin Toughill, Hisae Watanabe, Satoko Shinashi, Megumi Fujii, Tara Larosa, Shayna Baszler, Roxanne Modafferi, etc. etc. The list of fighters better than Carano goes on. Here's a site I found that ranks the women's fighters using some kind of ELO system. Carano definitely shouldn't be that high on the list though.

http://www.fightmatrix.com/mma-ranks/women-all/



LivingDedMan said:


> My damn pvr only recorded until 11pm for some reason, so it ended after the stoppage of the lawler vs smith fight. I didn't get to see Kimbo's fight. Damn.
> 
> Gina is so HOT!


TiVo told me it was a live event, so I added an hour to the recording. Get TiVo, IMO.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm really amazed you thought it was solid. I didn't watch the undercard, but the maincard was not solid. I agree that it was not entirly EliteXC's fault, but that doesn't make me want to say it was anything close to solid. Smith vs Lawler was a really good fight. I can't really say much on anything else. A bunch of strikers that had no ground game fought, it just doesn't do it for me. 
Even the female fight wasn't really as good as I kinda hoped it would be. Gina looked like she didn't wanna be there and Young kept doing a really slow roundhouse and would just keep turned around for long periods of time. 
Thompson got robed. He was on his way to winning a decision and when he gets hit 4 times in a row O NOEZ!!!11!! they called it. 

If I paid for this event I would be really angry, luckily it was free though.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Fedor>ALL I thought Gus Johnson did a fine job. He brought a real professional touch to the Elite XC booth which is usually terrible. I thought he did fine.


He did a passable job, but in all honesty he could have done much better. He held 2 second pauses between almost every word he said during fights, and he spoke over-top of two guys who could have done the job without him. They really didn't need Gus beyond his familiar face to give the sport a more "credible" feel to non-MMA fans. Mauro and Frank could have done the show themselves, Gus just seemed to slow it all down.

Sure, he's better than Bill Goldberg, but that really doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It was his first event and the guy is a much better pure play by play guy than Mauro who although I like him gets lost in what he is saying at times and forgets to do the play by play.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This event was not very well put together, dancers are pathetic and appeal to practically nobody but turn off potential female viewers, the production was horrible and made me understancd why Dana has said he would never give up production to a network to get a deal, the random shots from the rafters, the camera not swithching till seconds after the ref gets between it and the fighters, it was some of the worst production MMA has ever seen. Im watching the WEC event right now and the truth is Elite and CBS could learn alot form Zuffa's B level Promotion.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> It was his first event and the guy is a much better pure play by play guy than Mauro who although I like him gets lost in what he is saying at times and forgets to do the play by play.


Just because he's a good play-by-play guy for football doesn't mean it translates to MMA. I wouldn't make Bob Cole do play-by-play for a soccer match when he's only suited for hockey. Gus was brought in as a familiar face for the spectator, certainly not the fluidity of his MMA-play-by-play, something Mauro does well.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I disagree sometimes Mauro does very well at other times he gets sucked into the fight and stops doing play by play and starts doing commentary.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I disagree sometimes Mauro does very well at other times he gets sucked into the fight and stops doing play by play and starts doing commentary.


Sometimes he gets side-tracked with his quips, but I think he flows MUCH better than Gus. MMA is such a quick sport, and you need equally smooth/quick commentators calling the action, not an MMA n00b with a Monday Night football face. :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It was Gus's first event and I think for his first event he did a damn good job. Also with rumors of how well they did on the ratings it's very possible with a couple more events he could be the best play by play guy in MMA something the sport lacks.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> He did a passable job, but in all honesty he could have done much better. He held 2 second pauses between almost every word he said during fights, and he spoke over-top of two guys who could have done the job without him. They really didn't need Gus beyond his familiar face to give the sport a more "credible" feel to non-MMA fans. Mauro and Frank could have done the show themselves, Gus just seemed to slow it all down.
> 
> Sure, he's better than Bill Goldberg, but that really doesn't mean much to me.


I agree that Gus wasn't good, but I thought the big problem was Frank. The man was 100x the whore for EliteXC than Rogan is for UFC.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Alex Kimbo is one of the biggest draws in MMA ATM it made sense why they put it as the main event. Although it would've been great for the main event to be Lawler vs Smith.


I understand he draws but I was referring to the talent level of Kimbo/Thompson. When dude said "the UFC has something that they don't have", I said Kimbo/Thompson because it's the equivilent of putting Kevin Jordan vs. Justin Eilers in the main event as far as talent.


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> That didn't look intentional at all to me.
> 
> Why would he do that anyway? Lawler was winning that fight imo.


it looked purely intentional to me. lawler is not very bright as you may have noticed. he is, however, a good stand up fighter. i have watched that part acouple of times today and his fingers look to claw at his eye and rake downward. no body else seems to care so maybe it is just me! i do agree that he has clearly ahead too.


----------

